# K-zoo in the morning



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

condor said:


> you should chill out


 O.K. SON. To you, trapping, the assoc., fur prices, etc., are most probably,a pastime, hobby,etc.. TO ME IT IS A LIVELIHOOD. It's my life, not a sideline. Think, before you speak. I've got a hundred grand riding in the fur business. SAVVY?????? BTW, coward come out.


----------



## condor (Jan 4, 2010)

furandhides said:


> O.K. SON. To you, trapping, the assoc., fur prices, etc., are most probably,a pastime, hobby,etc.. TO ME IT IS A LIVELIHOOD. It's my life, not a sideline. Think, before you speak. I've got a hundred grand riding in the fur business. SAVVY?????? BTW, coward come out.


wow I'm shaking at the knees old man, you're just one of those guys who can't stand being called out when you are rude or otherwise acting like a jerk. You have insulted the pres of the association by implying that he was misleading trappers to generate income for the assoc. You paint the auctions in a negative light to obviously steer people to sell to you. All I did was ask you a question and you can't handle it. I thought you were supposed to get wiser as you got older???? I'm done with this thread OLD MAN


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Here we go again.  This forum is starting to get like the dog training, whitetail, and fly fishing forums. Used to be, until recently, this forum was immune to all the name calling, I'm better than you, you suck, etc, etc BS. If you don't have anything constructive to add, then please STFU! We're all tired of it!!! I come here to learn and talk about trapping, look at some pictures, and add something of value when I can. If I wanted drama and egos I'd head to some of the other forums. 

Chris


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Take it easy, Guys! It drives me crazy when I see different groups of sportsmen attacking each other. But when trappers start attacking each other !?!? Don't let disagreements on things like this get personal.

We're all on the same side! 

John


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, with all of this said........I did find the K-zoo sale results John posted. Thanks John. 

Looking forward to the convention in Evart. I understand its only Friday and Saturday. Last year showed at 2pm on Sat. and they were starting to pack up. Will be there early on Saturday this year.

Eric


----------

